# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Ενισχυτής για ηχεια pioneer CS-822A

## kwnstantinos pattas

Καλησπερα ενας θειος μου μου εδωσε αυτα τα ηχεια (CS-822A) τα οποια ειναι 12'' 80 watt normal και 180 peak power. Αυτα τα ηχεια επεζαν με εναν pioneer SA-8800 2χ80watt (νομιζω). Σε ενα παρτυ που χρειαστηκε αρκετη ενταση μου εκαψαν τα tweeter και τις κορνες... τωρα αυτος ο ενυσχιτης δουλεβει με 2 skytec 10' 500 watt τοσο γραφουν τουλαχιστον νομιζω πως τα παει maximum... χωρις να εχει καει τπτ..

Eρωτηση αν παρω εναν τελικο konig pa-amp2400 http://www.skroutz.gr/s/436821/Konig-PA-AMP2400-KN.html Θα οδηγισει σωστα τα pioneer ? Επισης η κορνες καηκαν απο dc ταση του ενυσχιτη sa- 8800 η απο τα βαττ που βγαζει.. πιος θα ειναι καλυτερος με τα skytec και πιος με τα pioneer ηχεια ? Oχι στον ηχο , οσο αναφορα το ''τεριασμα'' οστε το συνολο να παιζει πιο ανετα χωρις να καει τπτ...

Aξιζει η αγορα του τελικου ?

Αν ξερετε καποιον καλυτερο τελικο μεχρι 80 ευρο η γνομη σας θα μου ηταν ευπροσδεκτη...

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ !


http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_lib.../sa-8800.shtml Τα χαρακτηριστικα του sa-8800 

http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_lib.../cs-822a.shtml Τα χαρακτηριστικα Των ηχειων μου pioneer

http://en.z-bombilla.com/venta/skytec-sm10.html Τα χαρακτηριστικα Των ηχειων μου skytec

----------


## ninolas

http://audio-database.com/PIONEER-EX...sa-8800-e.html
ο ενισχυτής σου είναι 45W+45W (4ohm) 40W+40W (8ohm)
λογικά τόσο είναι με βάση τον σύνδεσμο που βρήκα
ο ενισχυτής που έχεις είναι καλός αλλά δεν κάνει για πάρτυ βέβαια εάν δεν έχεις κάτι άλλο μια χαρά είναι
για να είσαι κομπλέ κανονικά θες μεγαλύτερο ενισχυτή από ότι είναι τα ηχεία
για παράδειγμα τα skytec είναι 250w rms τον μικρότερο ενισχυτή για να είσαι σίγουρος πρέπει να είναι 300w rms
αυτός βρήκες δεν κάνει είναι πιο δυνατός από τον pioneer αλλά δεν είναι αρκετά τα watt
πάντως τα μεγάφωνα σου δεν κάηκαν από τα πολλά watt γιατί δεν έχει να δώσει ο ενισχυτής
κάηκαν από την παραμόρφωση και πιστεύω ότι για να παίξει πιο δυνατά ότι δυνάμωσες και τα πρίμα στον ενισχυτή
εάν έβγαζε dc ο ενισχυτής τότε θα σου είχε κάψει και τα άλλα ηχεία

----------

kwnstantinos pattas (04-02-15)

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα ο ενυσχιτης μου δεν ειναι αυτος του λινκ που μου εστηλες... ειναι αυτος εδω http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_lib.../sa-8800.shtml 

και αναφερει 80 watt per channel στα 8 ωμ

----------


## Dbnn

Ο ενισχυτής είναι διαμάντι αλλά όχι για party..
Αρκετά δυνατός για οικιακή χρήση.

Βάση του service manual:
pioneer.jpg

Αν θέλεις δύναμη βάλε κάτι παραπάνω στο budget και αγόρασε εναν μεταχειρισμένο απο αγγελία.
Ειδικά κάτι τελικούς τάξης 100+100wrms με το κιλό τους δίνουν πλέον!

----------

kwnstantinos pattas (04-02-15)

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

> Ο ενισχυτής είναι διαμάντι αλλά όχι για party..
> Αρκετά δυνατός για οικιακή χρήση.
> 
> Βάση του service manual:
> pioneer.jpg
> 
> 
> Αν θέλεις δύναμη βάλε κάτι παραπάνω στο budget και αγόρασε εναν μεταχειρισμένο απο αγγελία.
> Ειδικά κάτι τελικούς τάξης 100+100wrms με το κιλό τους δίνουν πλέον!




Καραρχην ευχαριστω πολυ.. ! Οσο αναφορα την ενταση με καλυπτει με τα skytec .. ο pioneer..θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ο τελικος konig κανει για τα παλια ηχεια τα pioneer cs822A ή αν θα ηταν καλυτερα να βαλω τον τελικο στα skytec και να κρατησω τον pioneer με τα pioneer ομος μου τα εχει καψει μια φορα τα pioneer .. αναψε το overload στα λαμπακια των ηχιων και αργησα να χαμηλοσω γιατι νομιζα πως ηταν απλα ενδικτηκα αυτα τα λαμπακια σαν το peak level στην κονσολα..και το φοβαμε αυτο το σετ γτ θελει πολυ προσοχη λιγο πανω απο την μεση και αναβει κοκκινα στα ηχεια

----------


## Dbnn

Φυσικά και κάνει. Αλλά αν τον ζορίζεις πολύ θα στα κάψει ξανά λόγο παραμόρφωσης.
Ο ενισχυτής καλό είναι να είναι τα μισά παραπάνω απο όσα αντέχει το ηχείο. πχ έχω ενα ηχείο που είναι 100w RMS. Ο ενισχυτής μου θα πρέπει να είναι 120+watt RMS.

Και ο κανόνας που με δίδαξε ειδικά σε PA εφαρμογές μια δεκαετία που ασχολούμαι. Η ισχύς ποτέ δεν έκαψε ηχείο. Ηχείο έκαψε η παραμόρφωση και ο λάθος χειρισμός του ενισχυτή (κρεμάσματα, ζορίσματα, κόκκινες περιοχές στα vu-μετρα, υπεροδήγηση εισόδου που οδηγεί σε κλιπάρισμα της εξόδου κλπ κλπ).

Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, είμαστε με ενα φίλο πιο παλιά σε ενα club ως DJs.
Είχαμε 4 ενισχυτές. 2 για δορυφόρους και 2 για τα SUB.
Οι 2 για τους δορυφόρους βγάζανε 250w RMS στο κανάλι στα 4Ω και οι άλλοι 2 για τα SUB βγάζανε 800w RMS στα 8Ω (γεφυρωμένοι).

Ο 2 λοιπόν είχαν απο 2 ηχεία στην έξοδο (δορυφόροι), σύνολο 4 ηχεία ανα ενισχυτή και απο ενα sub στους αλλους.
Τα ηχεία τώρα βάσει χαρακτηριστικών ήθελαν 150wRMS και 300peak (ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, δεν θυμάμαι καλά τώρα).
Σε πληροφορώ οτι δεν κάηκε ποτέ τίποτα.

Σε άλλο club που είχε 2 ενισχυτές koda είχε 4 ηχεία μόνο (2 σε κάθε ενισχυτή). Τα ηχεία ήταν 300wRMS 600+peak (yamaha) και κάθε 3 μέρες αλλάζαμε κόρνες. Και μία φορά στο ένα αλλάξαμε woofer.
Μόλις πήρα ενα crossover ηλεκτρονικό που έχω, που είχα προσαρμώσει και limiter σταμάτησε το πρόβλημα να καίει τις μονάδες αλλά η ένταση ήταν πολύ χαμηλότερη σε σημείο να μας κοροιδεύει ο κόσμος.
Ο τύπος αναγκάστηκε και άλλαξε τους ενισχυτές και βρήκε την υγειά του.
Η παραμόρφωση είναι άτιμο πράγμα, δηλαδή μέχρι το 5% THD αν δεν είναι εκπαιδευμένα τα αφτιά σου δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Και αυτό το 5% μπορεί να στα κάψει όλα αν παίζει εκεί συνέχεια.

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Οποτε αξιζει τελικα  να παρω τον konig και να προσεχω το οverload και το clip σαν τα ματια μου ? Με τον pionner τα ειχα καψει που τελικα ειναι 80 watt και 80 ειναι το νορμαλ power στα ηχεια...

----------


## ninolas

συγνώμη λάθος μου 
κατά την γνώμη μου τα ηχεία τα pioneer κράτα τα με τον ενισχυτή τον pioneer για οικιακή χρήση και πάρε έναν άλλον ενισχυτή για τα skytec 
ότι άλλο θέλεις ρώτα
αλλά μέχρι να μαζέψεις λεφτά για τον ενισχυτή μπορείς να δουλεύεις αυτόν που έχεις
εάν θες όμως να πάρεις ενισχυτή για τα pioneer πάρε κάτι σε πιο ποιοτικό

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

> συγνώμη λάθος μου 
> κατά την γνώμη μου τα ηχεία τα pioneer κράτα τα με τον ενισχυτή τον pioneer για οικιακή χρήση και πάρε έναν άλλον ενισχυτή για τα skytec 
> ότι άλλο θέλεις ρώτα
> αλλά μέχρι να μαζέψεις λεφτά για τον ενισχυτή μπορείς να δουλεύεις αυτόν που έχεις
> εάν θες όμως να πάρεις ενισχυτή για τα pioneer πάρε κάτι σε πιο ποιοτικό




Βασικα τα skytec με τον pioneer παιζουν ηκανοποιητηκα και για party τουλαχιστον εγω ειμαι ευχαριστημενος... τωρα οσο αναφορα τα pioneer δεν ειναι και στην καλυτερη κατασταση για να τους βαλω ακριβο ενυσχιτη.. εχουν καμμενα τα 3 tweeter και την μια κορνα (θα αφαιρεσω την κορνα και το tweeter και θα βαλω 4 πιεζοηλεκτρικα tweeterakia). Τa MIDRAGE ειναι οκ. Στα WOOFER επισης ειχε χαλασει η αναρτηση και τα εχω επισκεβασει με συληκονη παρολα αυτα παιζει ενα φοβερο ξερο μπασο (δεν μπουμαρει,μπουκονει ο ηχος) (που αν δεν καουν δεν θα τα αλαξω για κανεναν λογο  :Wink: 



Υ.Γ. Φωτογραφια πως μπορω να ανεβασω?

----------


## moutoulos

http://www.hifi-pictures.net/amplifi...A-8800/amp.htm

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Ναι ακριβος αυτος ειναι !

----------


## Dbnn

> Βασικα τα skytec με τον pioneer παιζουν ηκανοποιητηκα και για party τουλαχιστον εγω ειμαι ευχαριστημενος... τωρα οσο αναφορα τα pioneer δεν ειναι και στην καλυτερη κατασταση για να τους βαλω ακριβο ενυσχιτη.. εχουν καμμενα τα 3 tweeter και την μια κορνα (θα αφαιρεσω την κορνα και το tweeter και θα βαλω 4 πιεζοηλεκτρικα tweeterakia). Τa MIDRAGE ειναι οκ. Στα WOOFER επισης ειχε χαλασει η αναρτηση και τα εχω επισκεβασει με συληκονη παρολα αυτα παιζει ενα φοβερο ξερο μπασο (δεν μπουμαρει,μπουκονει ο ηχος) (που αν δεν καουν δεν θα τα αλαξω για κανεναν λογο 
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Φωτογραφια πως μπορω να ανεβασω?



Εγώ προσωπικά θα τα πετούσα ή θα άλλαζα όλες τις μονάδες.
Με χαλασμένη ανάρτηση θα έχεις πρόβλημα, θα ξεκαντράρει, θα ξύσει πηνίο και ξέχνα τον ενισχυτή (όποιον θα έχεις πάνω).
Με 12 ίντσες δεν έπρεπε να έχεις ξερό μπάσο αλλά χαμηλές συχνότητες.
Επίσης το μπούκωμα έχει πολλές έννοιες.

Ψάξτο λίγο πρώτα γιατί σε βλέπω να πετάς τα λεφτά σου αντί να έπαιρνες καινούρια να έχεις γκάζια (γιατί αυτό θέλεις και με τα ηχεία / ενισχυτή που έχεις δεν θα το αποκτήσεις ποτέ).
Οπότε προσανατολίσου σε κάποιο πιο σοβαρό μηχάνημα. ο konig άντε να σου βγάλει όσα ο pioneer.

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

> Εγώ προσωπικά θα τα πετούσα ή θα άλλαζα όλες τις μονάδες.
> Με χαλασμένη ανάρτηση θα έχεις πρόβλημα, θα ξεκαντράρει, θα ξύσει πηνίο και ξέχνα τον ενισχυτή (όποιον θα έχεις πάνω).
> Με 12 ίντσες δεν έπρεπε να έχεις ξερό μπάσο αλλά χαμηλές συχνότητες.
> Επίσης το μπούκωμα έχει πολλές έννοιες.
> 
> Ψάξτο λίγο πρώτα γιατί σε βλέπω να πετάς τα λεφτά σου αντί να έπαιρνες καινούρια να έχεις γκάζια (γιατί αυτό θέλεις και με τα ηχεία / ενισχυτή που έχεις δεν θα το αποκτήσεις ποτέ).
> Οπότε προσανατολίσου σε κάποιο πιο σοβαρό μηχάνημα. ο konig άντε να σου βγάλει όσα ο pioneer.




οχι φιλε δεν ειναι τα woofer στον αερα χωρις αναρτιση... πως να στειλω να δεις φωτογραφεια την χειροποιητη αναρτηση που εχω φτιαξει

----------


## moutoulos

Για εισαγωγή εικόνας ... δες παρακάτω.

Clip.png

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

> Για εισαγωγή εικόνας ... δες παρακάτω.
> 
> Clip.png



 Thenks ! :Cool:

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

20150204_182544.jpg20150204_182657.jpg


δεν ειναι ολο σηλικονη ειχα βαλει χαρτι απο πισω για να σταθει η σηλικονη και μετα το αφερεσα ετσι εχει κανει μια λαστιχενια μεμβρανη γυρο γυρο που δουλεβει σαν την αναρτιση την κανονικη  :Smile:  

πως σας φενετε ? το χαρτι ηταν γυαλιστερο απο διαφημιστηκο χαρτονακι για να ξεκολλαει η σηλικονη..

----------


## moutoulos

Η λύση σου είναι εδώ:
https://el-gr.facebook.com/pages/Gou...45259032158164 

Τα βγάζεις, του τα στέλνεις, σου τα στέλνει καινούργια ...

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

> Η λύση σου είναι εδώ:
> https://el-gr.facebook.com/pages/Gou...45259032158164 
> 
> Τα βγάζεις, του τα στέλνεις, σου τα στέλνει καινούργια ...



Ε
υχαριστω αλλα με την σηλικονη δεν εχω θεμα στον ηχο νομιζω μια χαρα μου ακουγονται... τεσπα θα ρωτησω ποσο χριαζεται για την επισκευη και να δουμε..

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

http://www.emimikos.gr/SKYTEC-SPL-1000-EQ/ αυτος τι λεει ?  χμμ το μονο που με προβλιματιζει ειναι στις θερμοκρασιες ,εχει ανεμιστηρα αραγε ?

----------


## steliosAa

και απο μενα γουσετη ...  φθηνα και καλα ..  :Smile:  

ο ανθρωπος ειναι πραγματικος επαγγελματιας στον τομεα

----------


## Dbnn

> και απο μενα γουσετη ...  φθηνα και καλα ..  
> 
> ο ανθρωπος ειναι πραγματικος επαγγελματιας στον τομεα



Πανταζοπουλος καλυτερα. Λιγο πιο ακριβος αλλα κανει καλυτερη δουλεια. Ο Γουσετης αμα δεν σε ξερει τα μπαλωνει. Χρονια αυτη η κολωνια.

----------


## moutoulos

> http://www.emimikos.gr/SKYTEC-SPL-1000-EQ/ αυτος τι λεει ?  χμμ το μονο που με προβλιματιζει ειναι στις θερμοκρασιες ,εχει ανεμιστηρα αραγε ?



Το αν έχει ανεμιστήρα ή οχι, είναι το τελευταίο που σε απασχολεί. Αυτό που σε απασχολεί είναι 
τι έχει μέσα γενικά. Κοίτα και εσύ και πέσμου ...

http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/5112556600_1352576613.jpg

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Νομιζω πως ειναι λιγο ψευτηκος για να βγαζει 2χ
350 στα 8 ωμ..

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Τι λετε ?

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

http://www.emimikos.gr/telikos_enisxitis/ Mεχρι τα 150 ευρο ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος οσο αναφορα watt-τιμη πραγματηκα βαττ ομος...οχι αυτα που αναφερουν...οι skytec !!!!!

----------


## Dbnn

http://smart.noiz.gr/details.php?id=227097

http://smart.noiz.gr/details.php?id=218100

Με πολύ πρόχειρο ψάξιμο. Ειδικά ο Yamaha είναι κτηνάκι. Του κάνεις και ένα recap με +10-20 ευρώ το πολύ και τελείωσες!

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

λιγο δυσκολο για μεταχειρισμενο γτ δεν εχω μεταφορικο μεσο... δυστυχος .. και δεν θα μπορω να παω να τον δω..θα προτειμουσα κατι καινουριο με εγγυηση και αντικαταβολη...χμμ οντος θυριο ο ΥΑΜΑΗΑ.. ισος απο σκρουτζομαγαζο... και 150 ειναι το μαξ... για 70 το ξεκινησα με τον κονιγκ.. :P

----------


## Dbnn

Τοτε φτιαξε εσυ εναν τελικο. Λιγοτερο θα σου κοστισει απο το να πετας τα λεφτα σου σε κατι που δεν θα καλυψει τις προσδοκιες σου

----------


## moutoulos

Και επειδή αν τον φτιάξεις δεν θα γλυτώσεις τα 200ε, πήγαινε και αγόρασε έναν ...
https://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p...6B.190124.html

Πολύ τίμιος για τα χρήματα που ζητάει, και τερατάκι (σχετικό). Οκ έχει 230ε αλλά να ξέρεις τελικό ενισχυτή
με πάνω απο 100-150W/8 ή 200W+/4 δεν πρόκειται να βρείς με τιμή <200 περίπου ευρώ που να αξίζει κιόλας
 ... τουλάχιστον Ελλάδα. Αν πάμε σε εξωτερικό αλλάζει το θέμα. Βέβαια σε αυτή την κατηγορία τιμής υπάρχουν
και άλλοι σχετικά αξιόλογοι. Το θέμα βέβαια δεν είναι ο συγκεκριμένος που ενδεικτικά προτείνω, αλλά οτι θα
πρέπει να ανέβεις σε τιμή αν θες κάτι καλύτερο απο τα "παιδικά" των 70-100ε.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Πριν από κανένα 4άρι χρόνια πήρα αυτόν Χαμηλά στο κατοστάρικο (105€ αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Μέχρι τώρα που του έχω πιει το αίμα,δε μου έχει παρουσιάσει τίποτα,για μένα και μόνο,δικαιολογεί τα λ7 του.

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

> Πριν από κανένα 4άρι χρόνια πήρα αυτόν Χαμηλά στο κατοστάρικο (105€ αν θυμάμαι καλά).
> Μέχρι τώρα που του έχω πιει το αίμα,δε μου έχει παρουσιάσει τίποτα,για μένα και μόνο,δικαιολογεί τα λ7 του.




δυστυχος για 200 και ευρω δεν ειμαι .... τελικα κατελιξα σε αυτον γιατι οι αλλοι ειναι πολυ φτηναρικοι  http://www.emimikos.gr/PA-AMP4800-KN/

τι λετε ?

----------


## moutoulos

> Πριν από κανένα 4άρι χρόνια πήρα αυτόν Χαμηλά στο κατοστάρικο (105€ αν θυμάμαι καλά).



Σχετικά καλός (εσωτερικά), μόνο που τώρα έχει απο 170ε
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/444354/Reloo...nance-702.html
Οχι και άσχημος ...






> δυστυχος για 200 και ευρω δεν ειμαι .... τελικα κατελιξα σε αυτον γιατι οι αλλοι ειναι πολυ φτηναρικοι http://www.emimikos.gr/PA-AMP4800-KN/
> τι λετε ?




Εσωτερικά αστείος. Τουλάχιστον στο θέμα 
ισχύος ...
514062282354e475fc53b688b25a0d1e-2692771-700_700.jpg 

1000 φορές τον παραπάνω (170ε) που προτείνει ο Μάριος ...

----------


## ninolas

αυτός που είπε ο μάριος είναι class D(αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
δεν πιάνει εύκολα θερμοκρασίες και για Pa είναι ότι πρέπει !!!

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι δεν είναι Class D ...

----------


## Dbnn

> Οχι δεν είναι Class D ...



Class AB είναι αλλά τα 100 βαττ / κανάλι είναι με 10% THD.
Άθλιος ενισχυτής και πολύ ακριβός.
Έχει όμως καλό τροφοδοτικό που αν πέσει κάποιος στα χέρια σου αξίζει να φτιάξεις ενα PCB για έξοδο αποκλειστικά.

O Reloop πάντως τον έχω ακούσει να παίζει μπάσο γεφυρωμενος στα 4Ω. Που πρακτικά σημαίνει 2Ω / κανάλι. Αξίζει τα λεφτά του.

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Τελικα μεχρι 150 ποια ειναι η πιο τημια επιλογη ?

Ας ειναι καποιος με λιγοτερα βατ (οχι κατω απο 100 σε καθε καναλι στα 8ωμ) αλλα να εχει καλυτερο τροφοδοτικο αν εχει και protect ακομα καλυτερα..

----------


## Dbnn

> Τελικα μεχρι 150 ποια ειναι η πιο τημια επιλογη ?
> 
> Ας ειναι καποιος με λιγοτερα βατ (οχι κατω απο 100 σε καθε καναλι στα 8ωμ) αλλα να εχει καλυτερο τροφοδοτικο αν εχει και protect ακομα καλυτερα..



Σε αυτά που κοιτάς και με τέτοιο budget τίποτα δεν αξίζει φίλε μου.
Απλά ότι πάρεις να προσεύχεσαι μην γίνει καμιά στραβή και γίνεις ρεζίλι (σε party κλπ)

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

ενταξει ρε παιδια δεν ειμαι επαγγελματιας... σε δικο μου παρτυ θα παιξει αν παιξει και ετσι για χαβαλε...και εξαλου εχω και τον pioneer σαν ενναλακτηκο ,επισεις εχω και εναν toshiba του πατερα μ 2χ50...στην αναγκη ξυλωνω και τον τελικο sb blaster απο το σαλονι που ειναι 2 χ 250...  :Smile:  δεν κρεμομαι απο αυτο.. απλος τα υπολοιπα παιζουν σε καποιο συστημα πανω και δεν θελω να τα ξυλωνω συνεχεια... αυτον τον θελω για το δωματιο στην μανα μ...στο οποιο τωρα εχω το logitech z-5500 αλλα δεν κανει για μουσικη πολυ μπασο και θολα πριμα...θα το μεταφερω στο σαλονι για καμια ταινια...

τωρα για κανα παρτακι φιλου εχω φτιαξει χειροποιητα ηχειακια ..

----------


## Dbnn

Μα πριν ελεγες οτι θες δυναμη για παρτι. Τωρα για δωματιο. Τελικα για ποιο λογο προοριζεται; Αν τον θες να ακους μουσικούλα απλα παρε τον konig η τον skytek. Για δυναμη ομως να χορτασεις βαττ ΔΕΝ σου κανουν αυτοί. Ο μεγαλος ενισχυτης γινεται μικρος. Ο μικρος ενισχυτης δεν γινεται μεγαλος. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

μισο λεπτο... να τα παρουμε απο την αρχι γιατι σαν μπερδεψα σας ζητω συγνομι.λοιπων αυτον τον ενυσχιτη τον θελω για να οδιγισει τα pioneer τα οποια θα μπουν στο δωματιο μ...αν ομος χρειαστει να κανω και κανα παρτακι στην γιωρτη μου να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει το παρτυ θα ειναι στο σπιτι... δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται πανς απο 150 βαττ ενυσχιτη..για τα pioneer που εχουν νορμαλ power 80 watt kai peak 180...

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Σε σπιτικα παρτακια φιλων παιζω με τα παρακατω και ολοι μεχρι στιγμης ειναι ευχαριστιμενοι ... φτιαχνω και ενα μινι 8ιντσο σαμπ να ενυσχισω λιγακι τα χαμηλα και μια χαρα ειδη ειναι μια χαρα απλα ειχα το ηχειο απο ενα homecinema της πλακας....

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

20141001_205237-1.jpg20141001_205254.jpg

ΣΥΓΝΟΜΙ ΠΟΥ σας κουρασα......

Λοιπων παιρνω αυτον και σας λεω εντυποσεις.. www.emimikos.gr/PA-AMP4800-KN/ 100 ευρο ειναι... ελπιζω να με καλυψει...

ΕΡΩΤΙΣΗ : αν τον συνδεσω απευθειας με την καρτα ηχου στο pc δεν θα εχει θεμα ετσι ? προχειρα μεχρι να βαλω μικτη..

----------


## mariosinsuex

> Σχετικά καλός (εσωτερικά), μόνο που τώρα έχει απο 170ε
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/444354/Reloo...nance-702.html
> Οχι και άσχημος ......



Μόλις το είδα και εγώ....Τι στο διάολο....Πως έφτασε κείθε πάνω η τιμή ρε πούστη μου;
Έχω βέβαια κάποια υπόνοια περί ανάπτυξης,αλλά είπαμε....Όχι και έτσι....

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Πηρα τον konig τελικα στα 99.90.... 2 χ 240 watt στα 4 ωμ , 2 χ 120 watt sta 8 ωμ  MAX....για τα pioneer μια χαρα θα ειναι πιστεβω θα σας πω εντυποσεις

----------


## ninolas

εγώ αυτόν δεν θα τον έβαζα στα pioneer αλλά στα skytec

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

θα τους κανω δοκιμη και θα δω...

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Λοιπων παιδια μολις ηρθε ... πολυ καλυ κατασκευη εξωτερικα τουλαχιστον... με τα ηχεια μου τα Pioneer 'εδεσε' ο ηχος του ειναι πολυ ζεστος δεν το περιμενα... τοσο ποιοτητα...

σε απευθειας συνδεση με το pc μεχρι το τερμα του δεν cliparei καν... με προενυσχιση πχ μικτη δεν το εχω δωκιμασει... τα βαττ σου ειναι πραγματικα... και ο ηχος του μεχρι το τερμα πετακαθαρος.... για σπιτι, καφετερια και εκδιλωσεις η σπιτικα παρτυ ειναι κατι παραπανω απο καλος τα pioneer τα τερματιζει χωρις να αναβει το overload κατι που με τον pioneer καπου στην μεση αναβε.. !

----------


## Dbnn

> Λοιπων παιδια μολις ηρθε ... πολυ καλυ κατασκευη εξωτερικα τουλαχιστον... με τα ηχεια μου τα Pioneer 'εδεσε' ο ηχος του ειναι πολυ ζεστος δεν το περιμενα... τοσο ποιοτητα...
> 
> σε απευθειας συνδεση με το pc μεχρι το τερμα του δεν cliparei καν... με προενυσχιση πχ μικτη δεν το εχω δωκιμασει... τα βαττ σου ειναι πραγματικα... και ο ηχος του μεχρι το τερμα πετακαθαρος.... για σπιτι, καφετερια και εκδιλωσεις η σπιτικα παρτυ ειναι κατι παραπανω απο καλος τα pioneer τα τερματιζει χωρις να αναβει το overload κατι που με τον pioneer καπου στην μεση αναβε.. !



Ποιότητα...? χμμ....
Φίλε μου μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τι σημαίνει overload, οτι ο υπολογιστής δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει ούτε μέχρι το 50% εναν τελικό.
Βάλτου ηχεία δυνατά και εναν προενισχυτή (πχ μίκτη) και έλα να τα ξαναπούμε  :Wink:

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

νομιζω πως μου φτανει η ενταση....τοσο χαμιλα μονο 50 % ομος ?

----------


## ninolas

χωρίς παρεξήγηση 
δε νομίζω να ξέρεις τι σημαίνει ποιότητα στον ήχο!!!
δεν είμαι ο hiendακιας αλλά το να λες ότι ακούς πιο ποιοτικό ήχο από τον ενισχυτή αυτόν είναι λίγο κάπως...
πάντα φιλικά

----------


## moutoulos

> οτι ο υπολογιστής δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει ούτε μέχρι το 50% εναν τελικό.



Αν δεν έχεις τα χαρακτηριστικά των συσκευών που διαθέτεις  (Vout Sound Card & Vin Power Amp)
δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις ... τόσο γενικά.

Υπάρχουν "παιδικές" κάρτες ήχου, και υπάρχουν και άλλες κάρτες που οδηγάνε τα πάντα. 

Πάράδειγμα:
http://www.asus.com/us/Sound_Cards/X...pecifications/

Με την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα ήχου, δεν οδηγάς τελικό ?. Και φαντάσου όλες οι Xonar μπορούν
 ... οπότε αν δεν ξέρεις ποια κάρτα ήχουν υπάρχει, είναι σχετικό αυτό που λες. Αν έχεις ένα PC 
με μια ενσωματωμένη κάρτα της πλάκας, ναι δεν μπορείς.

Φιλικά




__________________________________________________  ___
Κώστα ... δεν ξέρω βρε φίλε, αλλα μου θύμισες λίγο "εμποροπανήγυρη"  :Huh: .

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

Χμ παιδια εγω τωρα το εχω με την on board ac97... exw kai 2 sound blasterμια audigy 2 και μια live24! Nα βαλω καμια απο αυτες

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

κι ομος τον pioneer sa 8800 τον βαζει κατω ! Οπως επισης κατι σονυ hifi ενυσχιτες

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

> Χμ παιδια εγω τωρα το εχω με την on board ac97... exw kai 2 sound blasterμια audigy 2 και μια live24! Nα βαλω καμια απο αυτες




Audigy2 SE**

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

> Audigy2 SE**



 παιδια εβαλα την audigy se και αναβει και το clip τον παει φουλ...και πριν ακριβος πριν το κλιπ πηγαινε δεν ειδα τρομερη διαφορα..  :Wink:

----------


## Dbnn

> Αν δεν έχεις τα χαρακτηριστικά των συσκευών που διαθέτεις  (Vout Sound Card & Vin Power Amp)
> δεν μπορείς να απαντήσεις ... τόσο γενικά.
> 
> Υπάρχουν "παιδικές" κάρτες ήχου, και υπάρχουν και άλλες κάρτες που οδηγάνε τα πάντα. 
> 
> Πάράδειγμα:
> http://www.asus.com/us/Sound_Cards/X...pecifications/
> 
> Με την συγκεκριμένη κάρτα ήχου, δεν οδηγάς τελικό ?. Και φαντάσου όλες οι Xonar μπορούν
> ...




Γρηγόρη, το γνωρίζω καλά για τις κάρτες ήχου. Αυτές όμως απαιτούν και γνώση και χρήμα που ο φίλος δεν βλέπω να έχει. Εγώ οδηγώ τους τελικούς μου με αυτό το "παιχνιδάκι" και είμαι σίγουρος οτι τους "ταίζω" καλά αλλά όχι ικανοποιητικά.
maya44usb.jpg 

Τώρα ο φίλος μας νομίζει οτι επειδή ανάβει το clip σημαίνει οτι δίνει γκάζια.
Το clip όμως δεν είναι απο αυτό, σημαίνει οτι το DC και η παραμόρφωση στην έξοδο πάει σύννεφο. Και αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δίνοντας μεγάλη προενίσχυση κερδίζουμε παραπάνω έξοδο.

Τέλος πάντων, περί ορέξεως.......
Με στεναχωρεί όμως (ο Κώστας) γιατί δεν θέλει να μάθει πρίν πάθει.

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

συγνομι ρε παιδια φυσικα και θελω να μαθω....

----------


## kwnstantinos pattas

η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν εχω δικη μου δουλεια και παω πρωτη λυκειου αλλα το πολεμαω...και προσπαθω με φτηνα πραγματα.. επειδη μου αρεσει ο ηχος... αλλα οχι απλα ο δυνατος ηχος.. να ακουγετε τεσπα... ασπουμε ειχα τα logitech z5500 αλλα πολυ μπασο.. δυνατο αλλα δεν το λες και ηχο για μουσικη...

----------

